
Beijing is Silicon Valley's only true competitor - hunvreus
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/13/11592570/china-startup-tech-economy-silicon-valley
======
mdorazio
I'm not sure Beijing is the _only_ true competitor to SV, but it definitely
has the combination of educated and motivated young people, huge target
market, low cost of living, and tons of floating investment money to do
interesting things. As the author points out, Chinese startups are also much
better positioned on the hardware front than their US counterparts because
they can easily work directly with factories to produce just about anything
with no language, cultural, or time barriers.

~~~
turingbook
The cost of living in Beijing is not low any more.

